# Buck's offseason



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Now I don't think I will have much backing in this but instead of trying to re-sign Jones, I'd rather see them go after Knight. Also I would like to see them re-sign Kukoc. There isn't much else I think we really need to do.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I totally disagree with you. Damon Jones has been the leader of this team. He is one of the best passers in the league, and I hope the Bucks get him long term. With Toni gone, we'll have 8mil to play with, but I don't think we'll do anything because we need that money to resign Redd in the 05 offseason. Not to mention the space from Anthony Mason's contract and Jason Caffey's contract, I'd like them to get somebody that could help us in the paint like Marcus Fizer.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I would call Jones the leader of the team. I might just be biased because I don't like him but to me he takes too many shots and doesn't play D. I think they should re-sign Knight and have him and Strickland take over Damon's minutes from this year. The people I would really like to see us go after are Etan Thomas and Stromile Swift. I don't think they would replace anybody in the starting lineup but that would give us depth at the PF/C position because we basically only use Smith, Skinner, and Gadzuric. I'm not really pressing this idea but I would like if the Bucks would shop KVH out there.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> I totally disagree with you. Damon Jones has been the leader of this team. He is one of the best passers in the league, and I hope the Bucks get him long term. With Toni gone, we'll have 8mil to play with, but I don't think we'll do anything because we need that money to resign Redd in the 05 offseason. Not to mention the space from Anthony Mason's contract and Jason Caffey's contract, I'd like them to get somebody that could help us in the paint like Marcus Fizer.


I don't really want an undersized, inconsistent PF but i think that's what we'll end up with. Fizer reminds me of Caffey too much. 


What about in the draft? What does everyone think we should go after? I am really worried that the Bucks are hiding something about TJ. So maybe a PG? What does everyone think we should do with Dez, Redd, and KVH. One of them won't be here next year i believe


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

We can't do much since we only have a 2nd rounder but look at the steals we have gotten with 2nd rounders before.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

My thoughts:

Jones/Knight- If Ford isn't ready keep both. If he is, see how Knight feels about being the 3rd PG. If he goes for it at a reasonable price keep all 3 at let Strickland go.

Kukoc- Love to have him back at a (much?) reduced salary. Nothing more than a 1 year offer.

Swift/Thomas/Fizer- I can see Skinner & Smith continuing as starters so would Swift or Thomas come here to be backups (at backup money)? Never seen anything from Fizer, keep him out of Milwaukee!

Mason/Redd/Van Horn- If one has to go I say KVH. Strictly a money issue, especially if they want to go after someone in FA (or offer Toni a little more to come back).

Luckily no one has mentioned Dampier from GS. I see him playing for a big contract and not being worth it once he gets it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> My thoughts:
> 
> Luckily no one has mentioned Dampier from GS. I see him playing for a big contract and not being worth it once he gets it.


Though not specifically a Bucks issue, I'd like to second this. Dampier is a very good starting center in this league, but I really think he'll get a huge deal this offseason which he probably won't be worth over the duration of the deal.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> My thoughts:
> 
> Jones/Knight- If Ford isn't ready keep both. If he is, see how Knight feels about being the 3rd PG. If he goes for it at a reasonable price keep all 3 at let Strickland go.
> ...


Agree with mosty of this. Of course I don't want Jones back. I heard that Kukoc said he wouldn't mind coming back for cheap. I actually think we should shop both DMase and KVH see what offers we could get.
Who is the Thomas? If it is Kurt, he just signed a new contract with the Knicks.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Agree with mosty of this. Of course I don't want Jones back. I heard that Kukoc said he wouldn't mind coming back for cheap. I actually think we should shop both DMase and KVH see what offers we could get.
> Who is the Thomas? If it is Kurt, he just signed a new contract with the Knicks.


Etan Thomas, originally mentioned in your second post.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Etan Thomas, originally mentioned in your second post.


Oh, that shows how dumb I am!! :no:


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Oh, that shows how dumb I am!! :no:


No problem! 

As far as Jones goes, I just did a little quick research. His numbers since March 1st:

27.9 mpg
9.2 ppg
47% FG 
7.66 apg/1.86 topg (a 4.13/1 ratio)

Over those 21 games he hasn't put up more than 12 shots in a game and only 4 times did he put up 10+ attempts.
In those four games he still dished out 39 assists.
In 3 games he had no turnovers (in 99 minutes) while handing out 36 assists. 
In his two worst shooting games (0-8 and 3-11) he had 24 assists.

Granted, this doesn't speak to his defense and I don't have Knight's numbers for comparison. I do however think that the numbers show that Jones is a valuable part of the team and should be brought back (especially if TJ can't go).


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I think this is who we're protecting from Charlotte

1. Redd
2. Mason
3. Ford
4. Smith
5. Jones
6. Gadsuric
7. Skinner
8. Haislip

Van Horn's 12mil contract should keep the Bobcats away


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> I think this is who we're protecting from Charlotte
> 
> 1. Redd
> ...


I think that looks more or less fine, no way the Bobcats take Van Horn. Their cap is something like $31 million, and I can't imagine them taking someone of his salary unless they are a bonafide superstar. From what I've been reading, it looks like they'll take a small group of 3-5 guys who have "real" contracts to be the centerpieces of their team, and the rest of their picks will be minimum-salaried types that take up little cap space if kept or can be cut relatively easily if they want to go after FAs. 

Just looking over who the Bucks have, the only guy I could see being left out for the picking that they'd consider taking is Strickland. His salary is pretty okay at $1.6 million for one season, and he could probably contribute to a team like theirs.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

We're getting caproom from Toni, Caffey, and Anthony Mason, so how can we improve. We're a .500 team in a very weak east, and I want the Bucks to return to NBA prominense. Should we take a chance on a FA like Rasheed, or trade Toni for a player that can help us, a la' the T'Wolves trading us Anthony Peeler days before his contract expired. I'd love for the Bucks to take a chance on a guy like Shareef Abdul Raheem, who is a proven scorer and rebounder. Or possibly Al Harrington, who can be a good player.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey O-Fan, am I misreading this or are Caffey and Mason still on the books next year?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/milwaukee.htm

As far as Rasheed, no way I'd want to bring him in. The Bucks have great chemistry and, regardless of how he's toned it down since leaving Portland, I think he has just too much baggage in his past. I'd rather see them go after Shareef or Harrington.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> We're getting caproom from Toni, Caffey, and Anthony Mason, so how can we improve. We're a .500 team in a very weak east, and I want the Bucks to return to NBA prominense. Should we take a chance on a FA like Rasheed, or trade Toni for a player that can help us, a la' the T'Wolves trading us Anthony Peeler days before his contract expired. I'd love for the Bucks to take a chance on a guy like Shareef Abdul Raheem, who is a proven scorer and rebounder. Or possibly Al Harrington, who can be a good player.



I agree but i don't know about picking up Sheed or Reef. Sheed has chem probs and SAr is a proven loser! Memphis, ATlanta? He's not playing as much in Portland cuz of Randolph. But in spite of that i think i would possibly take a chance on him.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bigdbucks</b>!
> and SAr is a proven loser! Memphis, ATlanta?


Go take a look at the rosters for those teams when he was there and tell me how they were supposed to win, make noise in the playoffs, etc.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Go take a look at the rosters for those teams when he was there and tell me how they were supposed to win, make noise in the playoffs, etc.


If i do recall the Hawks were picked by lots of people to go to the playoffs. Ratliff, Mohommed, SAR, Terry, Robinson. That's a good group of players. Obviously it didn't work cuz they didn't gel. I see how they didn't go anywhere with Memphis though.

*******Even though he hasn't won anywhere i still say that i would give SAR a chance


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I want the Bucks to improve over the offseason, because honestly, they got 10 wins by sneaking up on teams, a la' Indiana at the beginning of the season. SAR would be a good fit as an extra big man, becuase as good as Skinner and Smith are, they're not a finals caliber frontcourt. Smith and SAR, maybe.


----------

